# Please help quickly!!!



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok I have a chance to buy three guns are these prices good deals?

1)Marlin 336T Lever Action for $210

2)Remington 742 woodsmaster 30.06 for $300

3)Remington 1100 12 ga. 2 3/4 in. for $265

Please help me decide if I should buy them.
Thanks for helping


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Depending on condition... and assuming you want it to resell

1) Get it, only one I see on gunsamerica run $420

2) Get it, price is reasonable, might not sell much higher

3) Get it, should sell considerably higher.

Scratches will detract from the resale value, and the prices that I'm quoting this against are relative, and may be wrong, but the deals on gunsamerica are usually pretty well on.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I second MT's opinion. Grab em and turn around and make a little money off of htem so you can buy your rifle.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

depending on the condition, it sounds like a good deal for all!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Like the other guys said, if in good condition they are all reasonable prices. But it also depends if you are interensted in keeping them or reselling them.

The Marlin is worth the money but you will be lucky to be able to sale it. The used market is flooded with Marlins, if you are buying to keep its a good deal, if you want to resale I'd say let it pass.

The 742 is a steal, I saw one at the local gunshop the other day that looked like it had been used for a club and they still wanted 350 dollars for it. Whether you want it to keep or resale, jump all over that price.

The 1100, depending on condition and grade(wood, synthetic, barrel length, blued or parkarized) is worth 300-425 dollars. Buy it no guestions asked.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

They are all new only been under the persons bed. My dad offered $900 for all of them, could I sell them and make more if I buy them that high?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

If you are looking to sell them for a better price, buy them at the lowest cost you can get them. The total of those three prices is $775, why would you offer 900 if you were looking to sell them??


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hell i might buy one.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You won't buy crap.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw this one the other day advertised - http://www.bismanonline.com/display_ad.bmo?ad=150083


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

my dad offered $900 because the person is interested in buying our lakehouse. AAAHHH makes me angry I dont even want the 742 but he told the lady i would pay $900 for all. I was thinking $700 for all.

If anyone is interested in buying them let me know.
Happy shooting
:beer:


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

no more help needed


----------

